# 30 gallon long (36") species suggetions- Victoria



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

i am looking for suggestions on fish for a planted tank i am putting together. THe tank is 36" long and 30 gallons.

I really like Astatotilapia Latifasciata and was wondering would 1m and 2-3f work in my tank. Also will they eat their own fry??

the Pundamilia Nyererei is nice as well. I would imagine if i could do any of these it would have to be 1 male and a couple females species only with the size of my tank.

also would 3-4 males of different species work. Like a small all male victoria tank. I have a 55 gallon all male mbuna (11 total) that i love. so i would love to have something like that from victoria.

any other suggestions will be great.

my water is hard and i have a ph of 8.2


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

i dont think all male from vic will work. the species look to similar and some may never fully color up.

that being said i would go with a species only tank as well. some ruby greens, xmas fulu, dayglow, or pundamilla would be nice. the pundamilla pundamilla are very cool looking being a nice blue color.

you could probably do a nice colony of 10-20. depending on filtration. also with that many more males color up. and with good markers and decor you can have a very nice tank of vics.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

would they mess up my plants? also are there any vics that have females that look good. the reason i wanted Astatotilapia Latifasciata is because the females also look nice. do you think that would work in the 30g and how many?


----------



## patrickeriksson (May 26, 2007)

Species that are suitable for a 30 gallon tank with plants are Haplochromis sp. "Ruby Green" and Pseudocrenilabrus multicolor victoriae. A group of 10 with even sex ratio of either species would be ideal (more colored up males) but it should work well with two groups of 1 male and 4 females as well.

Haplochromis sp. "Ruby Green"









Pseudocrenilabrus multicolor victoriae


----------

